# Fresno Fair Art Exhibit?



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Have any of you guys ever entered your artwork to the Fresno Fair Art exhibit? If so, what place did it win?

My art teacher from last year entered one of my drawings and I won 2nd place! AHHH  I didn't win first but second is good enough for me. My teacher was mad and she said me my drawing deserved to win first place. Haha. Maybe next year? 

Here's my oil pastel drawing. This picture was taken before it was entered. Now it's in a frame. Also what do you think the meaning of the picture is?(look at the title) I have my own meaning to it but I wanted to know what you think it mean. Everyone thinks differently and have their own interpretation of almost everything. So what do you think it means.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

She has no mouth, so if the butterfly flew away, she wouldn't want anybody to know?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^+ likes 

maybe someone who is so naive and can take nothing but pretty comments and nice compliments


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

aokashi said:


> ^+ likes
> 
> maybe someone who is so naive and can take nothing but pretty comments and nice compliments


^ Same for you C::-D


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I'm just going to say what the meaning of the picture is. Those are great interpretations by the way.

The meaning is no matter how innocent someone may look, they have secrets that you might not know about.

The girl in this picture is actually someone I know. I had her for one of my classes. She aces her tests every single time. And you would think that she was the most innocent girl you'd ever met. She's pretty, smart, funny, and has charisma. It was until I found out who she really is. I found out that she smokes, drinks alcohol, goes to parties, and do a lot of crazy things. And she didn't even tell me she did these things. How did I find out? Her ex boyfriend told me. I'm thinking maybe she didn't tell me because she didn't want me to hate her. 

She doesn't know that this is her in the picture and it's about her. Hehe


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you can smoke drink alcohol and goto parties and still be a good person inside  There are many layers to a human being, not just the good and bad. Or maybe her ex is lying?  I think it's enough to just be kind of others and judge them with a bit of compassion. I think the fact she can ace all her exams at the same time as doing all those other things her ex claims she did makes her a bit of a genius


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

aokashi said:


> you can smoke drink alcohol and goto parties and still be a good person inside  There are many layers to a human being, not just the good and bad. Or maybe her ex is lying?  I think it's enough to just be kind of others and judge them with a bit of compassion. I think the fact she can ace all her exams at the same time as doing all those other things her ex claims she did makes her a bit of a genius


I know.
She is actually a good person. She just make bad decisions and no one really know that she do those things until they really get to know her. It's kind of like her secrets and she won't tell you until she can trust that you won't tell anyone. She doesn't want us to think that she is a bad person. I'm sure she have reasons why she smokes. This is what the picture is about. You can't judge anyone until you get to know them.


----------

